# Taylor Phinney - What's his plans?



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

Is this kid going to end up being an American sensation for a tour bid or classics in the upcoming years, or are they going to steer him in a different direction?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

He's too young for a "plan". Let him have enjoy life, continue to experiment on the track, learn the road under Axel Merckx and the elder Radio Shackers, rack up some more U23 success, and perhaps start thinking about the London 2012 Olympics.

The last thing USA cycling needs is another Lance.next candidate, hyped into the stratosphere. 

If you just gotta know the big picture, TP has said he'd like to be in the 2011 Tour. But that was an 18-year old talking over the summer.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Not insinuating anything....*



moonmoth said:


> He's too young for a "plan". Let him have enjoy life, continue to experiment on the track, learn the road under Axel Merckx and the elder Radio Shackers, rack up some more U23 success, and perhaps start thinking about the London 2012 Olympics.
> 
> The last thing USA cycling needs is another Lance.next candidate, hyped into the stratosphere.
> 
> If you just gotta know the big picture, TP has said he'd like to be in the 2011 Tour. But that was an 18-year old talking over the summer.


Not trying to build him up more than what he is. I simply wanted to know where 'he' thinks he wants to go/do vs. what's feasible for him.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

He won't win the Tour, but he'll probably be just like Tom Boonen. Hopefully without the coke...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

What about the hookers?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I had the good fortune to meet him at MJ's in Austin one evening in October. Very nice kid but every other person that came up to him was asking how it felt to be the next Lance Armstrong including some D-bag that wanted it on video. I felt bad for him. I asked how his dad was doing and wished him good luck in whatever direction his career took. I was actually surprised at how tall he was. Again, very nice, very polite.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> What about the hookers?


Who said he's not already there?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

He has the build of a classics rider.......


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

He's not the same type of rider as Lance or Greg. Different fish to fry.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I think Moonmoth has the right idea. It's pretty obvious he's talented but in the times I've been around him he is still very much likes to be a 19-year old. No need to rush things and push him to live like a monk, he has a great family and people around him to help keep the right balance. He told me once that since he started riding his idea of what he was has changed several times. I do think he knows that he didn't take Beijing as seriously as he should have, but just him acknowledging that is positive sign for how he'll approach London.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention, but he is riding the TDQ this time. I didn't know they were putting him out there like that this soon.

What else is he riding in this season? I assume all the big US stuff.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hopefully he goes to school and learns better grammar than 'What's his plans' 

Edit: Sorry, I was just joking but was in a jerky mood at the time


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

culdeus said:


> Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attention, but he is riding the TDQ this time. I didn't know they were putting him out there like that this soon.
> 
> What else is he riding in this season? I assume all the big US stuff.


and cracked top 10 today....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

twiggy said:


> Hopefully he goes to school and learns better grammar than 'What's his plans'
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I was just joking but was in a jerky mood at the time



Wow, I was just about to post on that and then I saw that you had already. Thank you! I hate it when people do that, but for some reason I was going to be unable to stop myself this time; I couldn't help it. Thanks for allowing me to not be the bad guy.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well all I know is he will be the next great thing not just in American cycling, but in world cycling!


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*7th in the ToQ*

today.

i was literally like "whoa"
and almost spilt my coke on my keyboard

I mean, yeah, it is the ToQ, but still.

totally nuts. good for him is all I have to say.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Yes.*



thechriswebb said:


> Wow, I was just about to post on that and then I saw that you had already. Thank you! I hate it when people do that, but for some reason I was going to be unable to stop myself this time; I couldn't help it. Thanks for allowing me to not be the bad guy.


I could see how this could be a major concern for you 'guys'! Thank you fellas!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Was 8th today. Said he wanted to show yesterday wasn't a fluke. He's been working pretty hard..


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

SlowMo said:


> I could see how this could be a major concern for you 'guys'! Thank you fellas!



Ha ha ha sorry about that...I was just being a jerk at the time


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

If hes in the TDQ, isnt that Pro Tour? So we already know his plans''', sort of. I thought he was long and lean? Why is he being compared to the Boonens of the world? Classics Boonen or sprint finish grand tour Boonen? Or should i say more like Cancellara or more like Cavendish?
On a side note, 99.999999% of americans wouldnt know him, I dont think "overhype" is a problem, at least in the US of A. He IS a cyclist in the US lets not forget. Hell, how many people who dont ride a bike seriously know what a Levi Leipheimer is? Unless you are LA, your private life as a cyclist is safe here.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

No it's not the Pro Tour.
He's being compared to Boonen because he's long and lean, like Boonen was when he was 19. Also, he won the U23 Paris Roubaix. He can sprint, but is not dominant. He can ITT, but again is not crushing anything 40km long. He's a good prologue/pursuit rider. Pretty much all the qualities that Boonen has, thus the comparison.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

bigmig19 said:


> If hes in the TDQ, isnt that Pro Tour? So we already know his plans''', sort of. I thought he was long and lean? Why is he being compared to the Boonens of the world? Classics Boonen or sprint finish grand tour Boonen? Or should i say more like Cancellara or more like Cavendish?
> On a side note, 99.999999% of americans wouldnt know him, I dont think "overhype" is a problem, at least in the US of A. He IS a cyclist in the US lets not forget. Hell, how many people who dont ride a bike seriously know what a Levi Leipheimer is? Unless you are LA, your private life as a cyclist is safe here.


What is a Levi Leipheimer? 

I don't like it. Sounds like something pretty stupid to me.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

A vid of him winning the prologue at Fleche du Sud last year, voice yelling is Axel Merckx, a few close calls where he is using every inch of the road


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Great vid, uncle^3.

Write up on yesterday's seventh -- pretty impressive company:



> Taylor Phinney of the Under 23 Trek-Livestrong team was an impressive seventh in the sprint. The 19 year-old beat fellow American Tyler Farrar (Garmin), Philippe Gilbert (Omega Pharma) and Roger Hammond (Cervelo TestTeam).


http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-of-qatar-2-1/stage-3/results


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The list of names behind him both of the last two days is full of heavy hitters. This kid is going to be dominant. He has speed now and years of depth to gain.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

come on guys, its the tour of qatar. based on the logic in this thread you would expect wouter mol to win every race this season and for the next 20 years.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

TP is an impressive rider and he is going to be an elite cycling star, much like Boonen and Cancellara are today. 

In Europe, anyway.

Casual american sports audiences only recognize outright winners of the big trophy, like Lance, Roger Federer, Tiger Woods, Drew Brees, and Greg LeMond. We don't remember "stage wins" like who got to the NCAA Mens's Basketball Final Four, or who made it to the World Series three years ago but lost. Few will understand that winning a stage or two and perhaps the green jersey is an outstanding Tour, despite finishing #79 overall.

TP will win a lot of races and certainly his share of stages at the Tour, but he won't be a candidate to win the GC, which is all that average stateside folks will latch onto. Certainly we're spoiled by Lance and like I mentioned earlier, I hope the people around TP do everything possible to deflect the "Lance.next" mentality around him.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> come on guys, its the tour of qatar. based on the logic in this thread you would expect wouter mol to win every race this season and for the next 20 years.



Well I don't know how old Wouter Mol is or how many junior world championship events he has won but I know for sure he's not the progeny of Davis Phinney and Conney Carpenter. I'm also pretty sure isn't under the wing of someone who is a retired elite pro and the son of arguably the greatest cyclist ever known to man other than maybe Fausto Coppi.

We'll see whether it's Wouther Mol or Taylor Phinney who wins Paris-Roubaix someday.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

He's basically the same height and weight as Boonen, with a similar background (albeit more decorated).

He doesn't have the top-end punch like Boonen, but he can drag out the top-end speed like Cavendish. He's also only 19, so I doubt this will be his style in the next 5 years (you know, when he turns the same age as was Cavendish in 2009).


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> He's basically the same height and weight as Boonen, with a similar background (albeit more decorated).
> 
> He doesn't have the top-end punch like Boonen, but he can drag out the top-end speed like Cavendish. He's also only 19, so I doubt this will be his style in the next 5 years (you know, when he turns the same age as was Cavendish in 2009).


Yea, I guess i see it now. I just thought  alot of GC guys were long and lean guys too. Was wondering what was _against _him as a future GC guy. Is cancellara a better comparison long term? (TTs, classics other than PR, Olympic Roads, Worlds, more than just a sprinter in the GTs, etc..)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> Yea, I guess i see it now. I just thought alot of GC guys were long and lean guys too. Was wondering what was _against _him as a future GC guy. Is cancellara a better comparison long term? (TTs, classics other than PR, Olympic Roads, Worlds, more than just a sprinter in the GTs, etc..)


GC guys are long and lean in the 180cm and 70kg kind of long and lean (riis, indurain, ullrich)

boonen and phinney are 193cm and 82kg.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Even with the cross winds causing echelons and a broken spoke in the final kilometer he managed to finish in 17th place today. I think the level of consistency he's showing ( knowing where to be when and being able to get there) is very impressive for a 19 year old considering the level of riders he's with at the top end of the mix.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

it will interesting watching this kid.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Considering options - Cycling News*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-considers-pro-career-options-after-successful-qatar


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ksanbon said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-considers-pro-career-options-after-successful-qatar



He'll probably end up with Radio Shack next year but I think it would be better to see him with BMC.


----------

